# Pollination Contract



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm doing a sales presentation for a college advanced sales class I'm attending. The instructor, after rolling his eyes, agreed to let me do a sales presentation for honey bee pollination services. The only problem I've run into is getting my hands on a blank or sample contract. I have to have that for the presentation. Anyone have a pollination contract, or know where I can get a copy of one for this class? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's the one I use:

http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/apiculture/forms/pollination_contract.pdf


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

google search it. you will find it from some university in Fl.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you both very much. Just the type of information I was looking for. Camero7, that contract is simple and to the point. I like it. Not a lot of fine print to scare someone away.

Bill


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Sample, really simple, contract...

"I the bee keeper, agree to provide _____ number of hives for ya for the dates of ____________ to _______________. You agreee to pay me ______ per hive for this service. I agree to provide good bees that can get up and go and you agree not to kill or molest my bees in any way. If you fail to pay upon completion of my services for any reason I agree to open a can of whoop ____ on you and your extended family at least once a week till I get my money." Make your mark here ______________


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG Alpha6, I love it. LOL Thanks.

Bill


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I would add "hive of angry stinging bees" right before whoop ---.


----------

